# Ella's first party pics.....



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, everyone who hasn't met Ella today did so at a party at my parent's house today...and they all wanted to take her home


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG she is so cute! That can't be all the pictures you took? I love her all curled up in a little ball.

edit: nevermind! i didn't see the first post for some reason. DUH!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Aw, she has a little curly tail! She's adorable Sug!

More pics please


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

She looks like the life of the party. Did big brother get left behind? Watch out for that sibling rivalry LOL. Wouldn't want Otis getting sad now


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

She makes herself up into such a tiny little ball!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

what a darling..


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

She is such a little doll baby!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

She is so beautiful SDO! Love the first and third picture down...she is going to be a stunner full grown!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

well sdo ella is adorable. what else could be said but cute cute cute!! what is she again?

enjoy her!.........jcd


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Absolutely adorable. I love her little spotted nose.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I shared the picture you had of Ella next to Otis looking up at him. I just love it. She is going to be a stunning beauty being such a cutie pie now. Keep em coming Sug!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone- we wuv her...


MegaMuttMom said:


> She looks like the life of the party. Did big brother get left behind? Watch out for that sibling rivalry LOL. Wouldn't want Otis getting sad now


Otis stayed home...and as soon as we got home they played for hours to make up for lost time  He's still spoiled, don't you worry about that- he is very happy to have a fur sister


jcd said:


> well sdo ella is adorable. what else could be said but cute cute cute!! what is she again?
> 
> enjoy her!.........jcd


Guess is she is a golden retriever mix, but who knows--we do know that she is adorable and that is all that matters 


Renoman said:


> Absolutely adorable. I love her little spotted nose.


 Her nose is my favorite part of her


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Her nose looks like a black heart. Too cute. She kinda looks like a smaller version of my brothers Great Pyrenees mix.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Chrissy, you need to update your signature to include Ella! Don't want her to feel left out ya know.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh gosh I love her. What is she?! Have you figured out her mix yet?
Nessa


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

She is too damm cute Chrissy,i better not let Lorrell see those or she might say "dad cant i have a mastiff and a cute fluffy pup too"LOL,yeah right and 2 SBT to boot!!!!!!

Whats with the small pics?you know i like my pics BIG.lol


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LeRoymydog said:


> Her nose looks like a black heart. Too cute. She kinda looks like a smaller version of my brothers Great Pyrenees mix.


 I just love her nose-and it 's reeeeaaallly soft too  Not sure what she has in her, maybe we'll be able to tell more when she grows a bit



alphadoginthehouse said:


> Chrissy, you need to update your signature to include Ella! Don't want her to feel left out ya know.


I know haha--I'll have to get busy with that lol


chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Oh gosh I love her. What is she?! Have you figured out her mix yet?
> Nessa


 We believe a golden Retriever mix, and the vet thought so too, but who knows 



Mr Pooch said:


> She is too damm cute Chrissy,i better not let Lorrell see those or she might say "dad cant i have a mastiff and a cute fluffy pup too"LOL,yeah right and 2 SBT to boot!!!!!!
> 
> Whats with the small pics?you know i like my pics BIG.lol


haha-- Lorrell NEEDS a fluffy puppy  
I got these from Flickr and I don't know why they turned out small....guess I'll have to use photobucket to post threads from now on .....just for you


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

oh oh! I think you are going to have to have a party for Otis now. He is going to be jealous.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sugar the new sig is fantastic -- I love it!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> oh oh! I think you are going to have to have a party for Otis now. He is going to be jealous.


haha Inga- we always have parties for Otis  He's still the baby no matter what...always will be.


Okay- I have two dogs in my siggy now...are you happy???


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, so cute!

I really love the new signature. I knew that picture was signature material when you first showed it.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> I got these from Flickr and I don't know why they turned out small....guess I'll have to use photobucket to post threads from now on .....just for you


Sugar, If you open the picture page before you copy the image location, you will get bigger pictures. So, make sure you are looking at the picture in the bigger version first. Does that make sense?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Sugar, If you open the picture page before you copy the image location, you will get bigger pictures. So, make sure you are looking at the picture in the bigger version first. Does that make sense?


It does make sense, thank you  Does that mean I have to make another Ella/Otis thread to try it out??  haha



InverseLogic said:


> Wow, so cute!
> 
> I really love the new signature. I knew that picture was signature material when you first showed it.


Thank you  I am sure there are many more like that to come!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I haven't been on for a day or so or I would have responded sooner....

She is just too cute for words!!

The sig is GREAT btw. They way she's looking at him its like she's thinking, "Oh Lord, I hope I don't grow up to be that big!!!!"


----------

